# Trotlines



## DenverD (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all,
New to the forum.
Am located near the upper Kissimmee Chain of Lakes and came down from West Virginia for a while and was wanting to do some catfishing.
May be a little early in the year, but keep reading where channel cats can be caught year round.
I am right off East Lake Toho and was going to start there. Maybe around Southport.
I pulled some bass maps before coming down looking for some deeper water.
Maybe the channels would be better?
Any suggestions?
Thanks, DenverD


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Kissimmee is a long way from here but somebody has probably done something down there - I got nothin' - Even if nobody here knows anything about it, somebody will probably be along to make something up!


----------



## JakeS17 (Feb 8, 2016)

I've never heard of anybody catfishing there. However there is some of the best bass fishing in the country in that area. I would recommend focusing on that. Bass don't taste half bad either


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is plenty of good catfishing up here in the Florida Panhandle, but I don't know about your area. You might poke around on this FWC website and see if you can find something.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have nothing more to add other than nobody cat fishing there might be a good thing for you.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

murfpcola said:


> I have nothing more to add other than nobody cat fishing there might be a good thing for you.


Sounds like a damn fine point to me. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't help you with the fishing there, but welcome to the forum.


----------

